# Free opera Tickets for two!!!!!



## Tippyshot (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes there giving away 500 tickets to the first 500 users to go to this link
(Shorten link for you your welcome <3 Enjoy and share with your friends!

[link removed]​


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Smells like a virus.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Your search for Free Opera Tickets has been moved Click HERE to _retrun_ to the new page produced no results.

"Retrun"??? Obviously, not a Met Opera link. URL removed by admins.


----------

